# Looking for some bright backup lights



## drivefaster35 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok I have a 2016 F-450 with a dump bed. I am looking to mount surface lights under the rear tailgate. I have no problem drilling holes to install them and then hook them directly to the up fitter switches. I have about 4" total height that I can install. I had a little back up accident 9-10 years ago and DO NOT want to have anything like that to happen again because I can not see when in reverse. What are your suggestions for lights that are reasonably priced but not Wal-Mart special type lights. Thanks.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Ebay....got a set like these, starting the third season on some like these.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

jdsquire said:


> Ebay....got a set like these, starting the third season on some like these.
> View attachment 173574


Those are good ones, That's all one would need.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't go wrong with rigid industries


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I use tractor lights $7.95 from Harbor Freight or tractor supply or napa. 

Question; do the led lights produce enough heat to keep the lens from getting snow covered?


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Question; do the led lights produce enough heat to keep the lens from getting snow covered?[/QUOTE]

I have one mounted on both sides of my hitch, tucked under to not destroy them. Haven't had a problem with them covering with snow.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I like Auxbeam for the money. I’m going into my second season with them and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## drivefaster35 (Nov 14, 2008)

I really would like them to be more of a surface mount limiting my employees abilities to hit them with stuff and or bust them ktbgb why type of Auxbeam's did you go with?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

drivefaster35 said:


> I really would like them to be more of a surface mount limiting my employees abilities to hit them with stuff and or bust them ktbgb why type of Auxbeam's did you go with?


I have Pods mounted under the bumper. I looked on the site. I thought they had surface mount ones too but I'm not seeing them.

I have these https://www.auxbeam.com/led-light-bars/4-6.9-inch-led-light-bars/77718820


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I have Grote LEDs on my service truck. I can light up my back yard. Tried a cheap brand, lasted two days.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Maybe I’ve just been lucky but my Auxbeam lights are going on 2 years on my truck. They are wired in to the reverse lights so every time i put it in reverse they come on. I put about 18k miles per year on the truck and do a lot of crappy two track roads hunting and such. So they beat to crap and no issues yet. Knock on wood. If i can get 2 plus years out them its hard to want to pay 200 bucks instead of $30. But maybe I got a lucky set.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Do you have room to flush mount? They stay very protected.


----------



## drivefaster35 (Nov 14, 2008)

scottr said:


> View attachment 173583
> View attachment 173584
> View attachment 173583
> Do you have room to flush mount? They stay very protected.


I really Like the looks of your light set up scottr. Def something I think I could make work what kind are they?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Spend the money upfront, it's worth it. Otherwise you'll be replacing Chinese junk all the time.



theplowmeister said:


> Question; do the led lights produce enough heat to keep the lens from getting snow covered?


No, and neither do halogens.

Good grief, I thought this had been solved.

My experience:
1) I've had to clean the snow oof my LED light bar ONCE since I started using it 3 years ago. 
2) LED's are so mulch brighter that even when some snow does stick, they are still brighter and light up the road better than halogens.

My theory is that LED's need less cleaning BECAUSE they don't create as much heat. Hence, they create less melting snow which refreezes as more snow is added\temps drop\whatever.

Since I started with LED headlights 4 or 5 years ago, I don't clean my headlights oof near as much, either. For the above mentioned reasons.

I'm now awaiting the obligatory comments aboot jagoof lights from Defcon and plow jockeys wasting money on shiney things.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The led on the rack like scottr attachment are your best bet. I use old federal off a police car mounted backwards so I use the take down lights for reverse lighting. You still have your alley lights works well for me.

Definitely should start out with good ones with a sturdy casing. I had them cheap ones break apart.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a back rack, lights are mounted up there on their own switch. They don't seem to get snow covered, and light up a large area.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Spend the money upfront, it's worth it. Otherwise you'll be replacing Chinese junk all the time.
> 
> No, and neither do halogens.
> 
> ...


I second this. No issues here with icing on any of my LED's.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

drivefaster35 said:


> I really Like the looks of your light set up scottr. Def something I think I could make work what kind are they?


I don't remember the brand, I'm sure their all made over seas, with the exception of the Ridgid brand ( not sure about those either ) Amazon and other sources offer them for 20 bucks a pair.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm about to weld two on the back of my flatbed and wire to reverse. I would like to wire to a switch as well. Has anyone one wired to a switch as well?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

MajorDave said:


> Has anyone one wired to a switch as well?


Plenty have, not hard to do


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MajorDave said:


> I'm about to weld two on the back of my flatbed and wire to reverse. I would like to wire to a switch as well. Has anyone one wired to a switch as well?


yes


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> yes


Yet another real helpful addition from you! :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MajorDave said:


> Yet another real helpful addition from you! :laugh:


You axed, I answered.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You axed, I answered.


:laugh:

I think he got you there Major...


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Acknowledged!


----------



## gmdog2 (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm a firm believer in Rigid..


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

gmdog2 said:


> I'm a firm believer in Rigid..


And why is that?


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

It costs more so it must be better


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

ktfbgb said:


> And why is that?


In addition to being American made, this video was a big selling point for me.....


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

k1768 said:


> In addition to being American made, this video was a big selling point for me.....


Ya I know they are good. Thumbs Up

I was questioning the guy with his first post ever what the reason was for him based off his canned answer lol.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Brndnstffrd said:


> It costs more so it must be better


Yes but compared to Baja industries, they are cheap lol.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

ktfbgb said:


> Ya I know they are good. Thumbs Up
> 
> I was questioning the guy with his first post ever what the reason was for him based off his canned answer lol.


great light, but expensive. They were recently bought out tho, not sure if prices have changed much tho. the only issue I have with rigid is the state they came from


----------



## gmdog2 (Aug 17, 2017)

Brndnstffrd said:


> It costs more so it must be better


, because its JMO.:dancing:


----------



## gmdog2 (Aug 17, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> And why is that?


, no can, cans here..just used a lot of lights in my days from my Off-Road, water, snow, etc..tried the cheaper stuff and it does not compare


----------



## gmdog2 (Aug 17, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> Yes but compared to Baja industries, they are cheap lol.


I have had these too..not very impressed with them..halogens, on my RZR's burned out a lot..but what do I know..


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

gmdog2 said:


> I have had these too..not very impressed with them..halogens, on my RZR's burned out a lot..but what do I know..


I don't know why you know. You never introduced yourself. Post 1 was a opinion so I called it.

I was talking about these. We are on LED lighting. Not halogen. Keep up.

https://www.bajadesigns.com/products/LP9-LED-Auxiliary-Lights.asp


----------



## gmdog2 (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm trying great one:clapping:, I didn't see your intro in the original post? Guess I didn't know that on every post that you had to introduce yourself, my apologies. I will look forward to everyone's intro going forward on all opinion seeking post. Here's mine. Hi, my name is Mark.Thumbs Up

I also understand the reference to LED. I have one question? Do you get a lot of snow in AZ? Just curious.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

gmdog2 said:


> I'm trying great one:clapping:, I didn't see your intro in the original post? Guess I didn't know that on every post that you had to introduce yourself, my apologies. I will look forward to everyone's intro going forward on all opinion seeking post. Here's mine. Hi, my name is Mark.Thumbs Up
> 
> I also understand the reference to LED. I have one question? Do you get a lot of snow in AZ? Just curious.


Must be the name...

Arizona doesn't get any snow...it's just a big desert with a couple hills and valleys.

Did you know it snows in Hawaii? Africa? Did you know very little snow falls in Antarctica because it's so dry?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

gmdog2 said:


> I'm trying great one:clapping:, I didn't see your intro in the original post? Guess I didn't know that on every post that you had to introduce yourself, my apologies. I will look forward to everyone's intro going forward on all opinion seeking post. Here's mine. Hi, my name is Mark.Thumbs Up
> 
> I also understand the reference to LED. I have one question? Do you get a lot of snow in AZ? Just curious.


We average 103 inches of snow per year where I live. Record was 240 inches in 1978. So yeah we get more snow than most places in the United States. How much do you get? And no not everyone doesn't introduction on every post. I was giving you crap because the post I referenced was your first post ever. There was no introduction in the introduction section for new members


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Never used them, but i hear great things about Auxbeam for there price. 
They claim to have 1800 lumens which is decent light output for the price.

https://www.amazon.com/Auxbeam-1800...=UTF8&qid=1507856590&sr=1-9&keywords=led+pods


----------



## gmdog2 (Aug 17, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> We average 103 inches of snow per year where I live. Record was 240 inches in 1978. So yeah we get more snow than most places in the United States. How much do you get? And no not everyone doesn't introduction on every post. I was giving you crap because the post I referenced was your first post ever. There was no introduction in the introduction section for new members


Whoa! Maybe I need to come work for you, thats a nice amount for sure. We get on an avg 80" to 100" or so, just depending on the lake effect snow machines.:laugh:. So in 78' you got 240? We got 356" in 77-78", that was crazy for sure.

BTW, I'm just giving you crap because you gave me crap. No biggie, I can take it...So, you ever going to introduce yourself to me? At least your first name?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

And I didn't come to the back up light thread because I thought it would be boring. While we're measuring our...snowfalls, I would like to add that we average a whopping 20"  I guess I don't measure up...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

gmdog2 said:


> Whoa! Maybe I need to come work for you, thats a nice amount for sure. We get on an avg 80" to 100" or so, just depending on the lake effect snow machines.:laugh:. So in 78' you got 240? We got 356" in 77-78", that was crazy for sure.
> 
> BTW, I'm just giving you crap because you gave me crap. No biggie, I can take it...So, you ever going to introduce yourself to me? At least your first name?


There's only a few on here that I'm on a first name basis with. We ain't there yet. Thumbs Up


----------

